# Applying for a credit card with AIB is an ordeal



## deviant (8 Jul 2009)

Hi there

I am an AIB Student Mastercard owner. I recently applied to get the limit on the card raised, as I'm working full time now and the current limit of €1,100 is too low for my needs. I rang AIB to try and get it raised, but they told me that the limit on all student mastercards has been capped at €1k, and recommended I apply for an AIB Click Credit Card instead. 

I did that - it's an entirely internet-based application process. After 9 days of nothing happening, I rang their card services dept yesterday to see what the holdup was. They told me the application has been denied on the basis that I would end up with two cards, but if I closed my existing card and transferred over the balance I could get the click card. 

I rang card services again today, and I've now been told that I need to write them a letter, to inform them of my intent. I think this whole process is ridiculous. The AIB Click card is advertised as being easier to get as its all online, and yet its turned into a total ordeal. Is there an alternative and less bureaucratic course of action to writing AIB a letter essentially begging them to give me a new card if I close my existing one?

Any advice is welcome, cheers!

D


----------



## kimmage (8 Jul 2009)

If you have a student account then it will not allow you to proceed, same with the platinum, it is automatic.

I noticed that AIB are starting to slip. At one stage they were the best now I am starting to wonder who exactly they have working in Card Services. They contradicted me recently and did not bother to say anything other than "oh, thats new" even though what I was talking about has been there for years.

On another note, they "upgrade" the card, I know they do this for a fact, I never heard anything about having two cards.  call your branch relationship manager and they will contact card services.  it can be done in a few minutes.


----------



## deviant (8 Jul 2009)

The only way you can apply for a click credit card* is *online sadly.
Apparently they've sent me a letter explaining the decision so I might get a bit more info from that.


----------



## callybags (8 Jul 2009)

Hi Deviant

Would you not apply to another credit card provider.

If you now have a steady income and do not have any historical credit problems then I would think you and your outstanding balance would be welcomed with open arms.


----------



## kaplomb (8 Jul 2009)

I'd imagine trying to deal with one bank is bad enough, besides getting involved with another one!

Would it not be easier to treat the two cards as completely seperate? Pay off your balance on the first card, and cancel it. Then, apply afresh for the new card.


----------



## deviant (9 Jul 2009)

I'd rather not get involved with another bank to be honest. I wouldn't have applied for this card if I wasn't told I'd have it in five working days. We are now onto working day number 9.


----------

